# Oklahoma transplant...



## offgridlocked

I purchased my property in S/E Oklahoma several years ago and since my arrival, have been head down and shoulder in- working my 19th meets 21st century farmstead.

Took years to get internet here, but finding the forums a good place to research others' experiences doing things properly that I've managed to find 6 ways to do incorrectly.

I guess I'm a prepper of sorts, but my lifestyle is agriculture-centric and revolves around sustainable and easily replicable practices.

Most of it seems to center around someone saying 'you can't do that'...

One of my main goals was to do it all with my own two hands... occasionally I want to use them to wring my own neck.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Keep on keeping on. Ital pan out OK


----------

